# Soon as i see pax at curb i can instantly tell if there givin me a poor rating.



## turbolx22 (Jun 19, 2018)

I should just go with my gut and soon as I see evil PAX, Hit cancel then U-turn. I got out helped Obese lady get in car, Then put her walker in the trunk I did nothin butt help her went outa my way even. Shes all thank you so much. knowing she was gonna **** me and sure enough god only knows why beach gives me what had to of been 1 ****ing star!! why why ...Go ahead ***** let me see you at a curb again,


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

turbolx22 said:


> I should just go with my gut and soon as I see evil PAX, Hit cancel then U-turn. I got out helped Obese lady get in car, Then put her walker in the trunk I did nothin butt help her went outa my way even. Shes all thank you so much. knowing she was gonna fu q me and sure enough god only knows why beach gives me what had to of been 1 funq in star!! why why ...Go ahead beach let me see you at a curb again,


Jump curb & RUN THEM DOWN !


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Did you display your written skills to her?


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Couldn't have hit her. Would've totaled the car.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Sometimes you don't even get that far......heh.

This week at the airport I drop off a pax and get one of those lucky pings that there is someone waiting at the next door/terminal over. Woohoo a double ender.......go to departures door XX as assigned (we have 3 specific P/U areas where I am) and there's no pax. Wait and wait then I get a text....."Where are you I'm looking all around"........ask where they are, and it's at the opposite other end of the complex below me in the arrivals level where, we are barred from picking up. Text back you've got to come upstairs do door XX and he replies with...........2*............couldn't hit cancel fast enough on that one LOL.

Now I am also an Uber rider and have been for 3 years. Got many airport pickups under my belt and the app is really clear with the way it's laid out when you are booking the pickup, it says that you can only get into your Uber at departures level doors XX, XX, XX...........etc.

Once out of the airport I got a run across town to our large outlet mall. Made twice as much as normal cause it surged. Karma baby !!


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

I think profiling is a great tactic to maximize profits. It's your car, your business, pick up who you want.


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> I think profiling is a great tactic to maximize profits. It's your car, your business, pick up who you want.


We do what we can to survive.


----------

